# 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller

## cld71

I was using "lshw" and I noticed that I have this in the "Host Bridge" listed under "SMBus".

Under "lshw" it list this device as "this device hasn't been claimed".

Does anyone know what module has to be turned on in the kernel to have this device as active?

And does anyone have a good link that lists all the commands in the '.config' in the Linux kernel?

"lshw" listed as the following:

SMBus

/0/100/1f.3

product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller [8086:24C3]

vendor: Intel Corporation [8086]

bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3

version: 02

width: 32 bits

clock: 33MHz

configuration:

	latency: 0

resources:

	ioport: e800(size=32)

this device hasn't been claimed

----------

## augury

```
             description: SMBus

             product: 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3

             version: 09

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             configuration: driver=i801_smbus latency=0

             resources: irq:19 ioport:1100(size=32)

```

Its the i801_smbus.

----------

## cld71

Thanks.  :Very Happy: 

And does anyone have a good link that lists all the commands in the '.config' in the Linux kernel?

----------

## aCOSwt

Device Drivers / I2C support / I2C Hardware Bus Support / Intel 82801 (ICH/PCH)

That is : CONFIG_I2C_I801

----------

## Mousee

 *cld71 wrote:*   

> Thanks. 
> 
> And does anyone have a good link that lists all the commands in the '.config' in the Linux kernel?

 

If you head on over to your /usr/src/linux directory and type make menuconfig, each menu item has a nice "help" section that should describe what it does.

Otherwise Google or ask here (or in Gentoo's IRC channel on Freenode - #gentoo) is your best bet.

----------

